# Employment visa processing time



## rayani

Hi guys and gals,
I have signed a contract for an job offer in Dubai. They told me that they have submitted my application on 3rd June . Almost 20 working days passed ,but still they says visa is under process.....
I keep fretting in and out and waiting fingers crossed....Dnt know how many more days to keep my patience...
Do u guys have any idea abt the duration of work visa process....
Is it normal in Dubai fr such delays...

Thanks in advance fr ur kind replies


----------



## saraswat

It isn't unusual for the visa process to take time, having said that I would continue following up with your HR department.


----------



## rayani

Thanks Saraswat for the response. 

I wonder how you can know my HR department 

Further just to query that I have been told that the visa has been approved and it just has to be issued. any idea how much time this should take ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cashbbox123

I have signed for a job offer in Dubai (HR Administrator). They told me that they have submitted my application on 25th June 2013. It has taken almost 10 working days and still they are saying that “Your visa is under process..... and we expect your approval within 2-3 days”.
I am still waiting for the employment Visa to come through email. How many more days to keep my patience...
Do u guys have any idea about the duration of employment visa process....?
Is it normal in Dubai during these days because the Holy Ramadan Holidays are just ahead?

Thanks in advance


----------



## stamboy

cashbbox123 said:


> I have signed for a job offer in Dubai (HR Administrator). They told me that they have submitted my application on 25th June 2013. It has taken almost 10 working days and still they are saying that “Your visa is under process..... and we expect your approval within 2-3 days”.
> I am still waiting for the employment Visa to come through email. How many more days to keep my patience...
> Do u guys have any idea about the duration of employment visa process....?
> Is it normal in Dubai during these days because the Holy Ramadan Holidays are just ahead?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can't you ask someone in your HR department. I mean if anyone would know surely they would as they must have a lot of experience in processing them?


----------



## diman

*Visa processing time*

Hey Guys, I am also in the same boat. I have submitted my papers to the company for employment visa on Thursday 18 July 2013 it has now been 8-9 working days. I have contacted the DNRD and they said it should take max 10 days, i do not know how accurate is this.

What kind of backgound checks do they d? do they check in your country of origin?
I was subject to a security clearance process that lasted for nearly one month.

Thanks


----------



## Dhoom

Hello,

This is my first message on this board. I have found this group to be very informative and helpful. 
I have recently accepted a job offer in UAE. I have submitted my documents to my company HR on 9th July. May be due to Ramadan, I have not yet received any update on my Visa application status. The HR is hopeful that I should receive it this week. 
Any body else around who have applied / submitted documents during the 1st / 2nd week of July? What is your status?

Regards.


----------



## dizzyizzy

diman said:


> Hey Guys, I am also in the same boat. I have submitted my papers to the company for employment visa on Thursday 18 July 2013 it has now been 8-9 working days. I have contacted the DNRD and they said it should take max 10 days, i do not know how accurate is this.
> 
> What kind of backgound checks do they d? do they check in your country of origin?
> I was subject to a security clearance process that lasted for nearly one month.
> 
> Thanks


It is very common for visas (and any kind of bureaucratic paperwork for that matter) to get delayed during Ramadan. Keep following up.


----------



## diman

Thanks for the input. Well I submitted my documents on July 21, and it was done on an urgent basis, nevertheless it is still pending. Guess it is Ramadan and Eid holidays :s


----------



## diman

Hey guys,

Please let us know when you get an update regarding the visa.


----------



## Rahul619c

diman said:


> Hey Guys, I am also in the same boat. I have submitted my papers to the company for employment visa on Thursday 18 July 2013 it has now been 8-9 working days. I have contacted the DNRD and they said it should take max 10 days, i do not know how accurate is this.
> 
> What kind of backgound checks do they d? do they check in your country of origin?
> I was subject to a security clearance process that lasted for nearly one month.
> 
> Thanks


Hey friend I have too applied for employment visa in July, now it has september, still my PRO is saying that your application is under process, i have submitted all my document to company in 1 week of july , since it has been long time I still didn't received:fencing: my Visa.


----------



## Mkshah

Same problem here too , i used to work in dafza and i remember they sticked visa on my passport within 3-4 days 
But now my company's pro have submitted docs in techno park ... They told it will take like 2 weeks for approval only!!!!! 
M bit confused . 
Can anyone guide me wether thy need attested docs for accountant visa in technopark !!!!?!???? ( free zone)


----------



## chinnuu

hi

I have accepted an Job Offer in Dubai through a consultancy and mailed my Photo ,passport copies and certificates to the consultancy.
Consultancy had asked to attest my certificates and to do the medicals..
Can i go ahead or should i wait for the visa to come...Please advice...


----------

